# Can we come in please...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awwwww! So adorable! What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

colpa110 said:


>


What a fabulous photo. They are so cute together.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous! Really made me smile


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sweet ...... they look like the best of friends already!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So, so super cute!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah so lovely! A great advert for a second poo! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwww Colin they look so happy together


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a cute picture  They look like a great pair!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes you can come in ....


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

That is too too cute!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I want them both! Gorgeous!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin....did I miss something? Did you get poo 2 ?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin....did I miss something? Did you get poo 2 ?!!!!!!!!


That's just what I was about to ask! I mean, you turn your back for one minute and suddenly everyone is getting No. 2!!!!!!

They both look very happy  I would let them in, they can come play with Vincent!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ruth....I think we better get on it....we both could get poo 2 !


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Ruth....I think we better get on it....we both could get poo 2 !


Oh don't tempt me....! I would LOVE to get another one....but I think my boyfriend won't be so pleased!
I try the line of Vincent is more his dog, so I should get a blonde coloured 'Poo to be mine! He just pulls his 'not on your life' face


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I'd let them in! Gorgeous, great pic! I'm soooooo jealous....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous ... Your little boy Ted is just delicious and as for Betty... I can't stop looking at her when you post pictures of her, she really is beautiful. I'm gonna use her as a reference point when grooming my puppy , stunning


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Gorgeous ... Your little boy Ted is just delicious and as for Betty... I can't stop looking at her when you post pictures of her, she really is beautiful. I'm gonna use her as a reference point when grooming my puppy , stunning


Thank you...what a lovely thing to say...she is very pretty but knows it


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I would let them in any day - they are adorable What a lovely pic.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gosh Colin, I've missed this knew you were thinking about a second but didn't realise you'd found one! Ted looks bootiful Did you have to travel far for him? Hope Betty's taking good care of him, it's great having two


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue, it was all very sudden - Ted is from Katies litter (Lola 24)...I didn't even realise that she had pups until Jojo revealed Fudge. Discussions started on Tuesday ( I think) and we had him by Saturday!!! Including the selection process and a nice chat with Katie and hubby it was a 10 hour round trip as they live in York....it's the furthest North I have ever been in this country but so worth it!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Thank you...what a lovely thing to say...she is very pretty but knows it


And she should know it... She is model material


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Thank you...what a lovely thing to say...she is very pretty but knows it


And she should know it... She is model material


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

They are beautiful together, congratulations on little Ted. That is a pure heart melt picture! 

I happen to have had an aunty and uncle called Ted and Betty who were together for more than 60 years, so even seeing their names together made me feel warm and fuzzy, it just fits!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations Colin. This is such exciting news. You must be having such fun. Betty and Ted look great together and a perfect name combo! Enjoy

Meg & Benji xx


----------

